# 5.4 issues



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

Was driving home in my 07 f250 5.4 its has 60,000 miles and the check engine came on, I pulled the codes and got p0012 and p0300. I just did all the coils and spark plugs less than 3,000 miles ago. I know it has at least 1 bad coil, I have had this issue before and it is behaving the same way, the question is the p0012. Engine seems to tick very loudly when I get around 2k rpms. The noise is mostly from the passenger side.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

http://www.f150online.com/forums/v8...t-position-timing-over-********-bank-1-a.html


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

2-1 it's a rod knock


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

How that they can be rod knock.

Most time it exhaust manifold leak.



What oil weight you use in there? What oil filter brand you use?

I hope you use 5w20 with motorcraft oil filter.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

I used a fram oil filter and Valvoline SynPower 5W-20 Full Synthetic Motor Oil.

Everyone says it could be something different
cam phasers
cam phaser trigger wheel - f150 forum
VCT solenoid
Exhaust Manifold 

Just don't know where to start!


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

id look at the manifolds big prob with the 5.4 bolts rust off 2 grand last year for me 2 have mine drilled out


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Head to the dealer with your pants down and bend way over when you get there. :crying: Hope it isn't too painful a fix.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I have seen this problem before. The issue is written in the blue oval in your grille  . The only fix for it is trailer it to the nearest Dodge or GM dealer and trade it on a new truck. 

I'm just giving you a hard time. Sorry to hear of your issue, hope it isnt anything to serious.


----------



## Ultra Duty (Jul 16, 2010)

If your 100% sure its not an exhaust manifold leak than its probably a cam chain tensioner. Does it kind of sound like a diesel engine? best bet then would be to take it to the dealership to at least have them diagnose it. there were issues w/ the 5.4l 3v from 05-07 doing this. good luck


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

NBI Lawn;1453530 said:


> I have seen this problem before. The issue is written in the blue oval in your grille  . The only fix for it is trailer it to the nearest Dodge or GM dealer and trade it on a new truck.
> 
> I'm just giving you a hard time. Sorry to hear of your issue, hope it isnt anything to serious.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Year wise, its a fairly new truck. Is it possible a spark plug has worked loose. I thought that the later models (like yours) didn't have the problem with them blowing out, but if the plugs were recently changed, its possible one of the threads were damaged? Might be worth looking into before its too late.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

i need to hook it up to a scan tool to see what is going on, it could be anything from a misfire problem all the way to bad cam phasers


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

Subscribed...


----------



## Murphy4570 (Jan 16, 2012)

unhcp;1453476 said:


> *I used a fram oil filter* and Valvoline SynPower 5W-20 Full Synthetic Motor Oil.
> 
> Everyone says it could be something different
> cam phasers
> ...


There's one of your problems. Fram filters are absolute dog****. Put a quality Motorcraft or Purolator filter on that truck.


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

thrown rod . 2-1


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

RepoMan1968;1454216 said:


> thrown rod . 2-1


If he'd "thrown a rod," the engine wouldn't run. If you've ever seen a motor that has truly thrown one, it's not a sight you'll soon forget. Oh, and the sound it makes is more like the world coming to an end.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

weird part is, the truck runs fine in park, when it is under load the problems occur looking more like bad coils or plugs


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Best bet is to do the free and easy checks first- pull individual coils to see if they are producing spark. With engine cold, start it up and listen to the manifolds to see if that is where the ticking is coming from - although that generally won't throw a code. Those motors are known for cam phasers going so I'd think thats your problem.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

yeah I have heard about the cam phaser problems, what I also heard was that the higher the rpms going the tick should go away, but mine gets louder. At idle there is a low tick, not worried. My problem is that when I get around 1500 - 2000 the tick is very loud. 

Thing is p......... me off


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

id look at the y pipe 2


----------



## hedhunter9 (Nov 15, 2008)

I would bet ex manifold on passenger side. Have seen a bunch of them.. Manifold bolts or the manifold itself...


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

Everyone who said exhaust manifold was right, just got back from the mechanic and he said I need a passenger side exhaust manifold, yay.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

not that hard to do. pull the inner wheel finder off and soak the hell out of the studs for a day or two. its an 8mm socket for the studs, go slow and be careful you may have to heat them up some


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

unhcp;1457392 said:


> Everyone who said exhaust manifold was right, just got back from the mechanic and he said I need a passenger side exhaust manifold, yay.


I would say your lucky, I'd rather have a bad exhaust manifold than an internal engine problem.


----------



## Khowie644 (Aug 4, 2011)

Had both of those problems actually on my 05 F-250.
If it sounds like a loud diesel engine its cams, if you put thicker oil in it'll quiet down. But still needs to get fixed.
Next time you get in your truck, press accelerator to the floor real quick on take off. If there's a slight lag then a real loud and fast tick it's exhaust manifold, leave it at idle and put you head in by the wheel wells and you'll hear a quiet slow tick right by the manifold. 
By the sounds of you saying it's loudest under a load I would say its a bent manifold so the seals gone, or if you have a friend with a lift throw it on there real quick and peak up under and see if you have any bolts with the heads broke off, very common problem.


----------



## Khowie644 (Aug 4, 2011)

Guess I should've read second page before posting.
Doh:crying:


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

Khowie644;1457671 said:


> Had both of those problems actually on my 05 F-250.
> If it sounds like a loud diesel engine its cams, if you put thicker oil in it'll quiet down. But still needs to get fixed.
> Next time you get in your truck, press accelerator to the floor real quick on take off. If there's a slight lag then a real loud and fast tick it's exhaust manifold, leave it at idle and put you head in by the wheel wells and you'll hear a quiet slow tick right by the manifold.
> By the sounds of you saying it's loudest under a load I would say its a bent manifold so the seals gone, or if you have a friend with a lift throw it on there real quick and peak up under and see if you have any bolts with the heads broke off, very common problem.


Thanks, we put it on the lift but because of fender well couldn't see all of the heads. I ordered the manifold and stud kit, was under a 100 so not bad.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

So am I the only one waiting for Repoman to post back in and say it threw a rod out through the right side exhaust mainfold? :laughing:

BTW, the advice you already received on soaking things down and taking your time is very wise. If you rush this job, it will bite you. Take your time and be patient - because it's a pain - and you might just be fine.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

OK, will soak it.


----------



## hedhunter9 (Nov 15, 2008)

Check your Head surface area carefully as well. My Dads 03 had leaked for a while, and when he had the manifold and studs replaced, found that the head surface had eroded away as well. Had to pull the head off and have it re-surfaced....

So dont let them leaks go for long.. It gets a lot more expensive if you do....

Bob


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Put some headers on it, get an SCT tune, and toss a blower on it out of an 03/04 Cobra. That'll warm it over a bit!


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

Yea I had to do manifolds on 99 F150...
When I bought my 05 I was told that manifolds was more common with the older Fords.
I still worry about it.
Mine sometimes ticks a bit right off idle but not at idle...thought it was a cam chain, took it to shop that repairs my trucks and was told its not loud enough to be concerned.

Side note - a 6spd auto would do wonders for this engine.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

Replaced the passenger side manifold this weekend and a few coils, thing is running like new!


----------



## 07PSDCREW (Sep 4, 2011)

unhcp;1454397 said:


> weird part is, the truck runs fine in park, when it is under load the problems occur looking more like bad coils or plugs


I had an 06 f150. 5.4. 65k miles Same issue, no noise in park, ticked when accelerating, louder when pulling boat trailer, ended up having a small rot hole in passenger side Exaust manifold. I got lucky and none of the bolts broke but I did have a hell of a time getting a socket on them..... That reminds me, anyone have a size "round" socket? I can't find mine !!


----------



## fordman22 (Dec 12, 2011)

in my 99 f250 with the triton, i had a ticking noise from the same side..it was a broken bolt on the exaust manifold. Luckily it was only one..but it was the bolt on the bottom closest to the cab. but it fixed the problem!


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

I just did the drivers side too, so I am hoping I am all set for awhile


----------

